# House trained but won't signal to go outside on her own?



## candy-chan (Jan 7, 2015)

Candy is 9 months old. She's been house trained since about 6 months. 

She has a toilet pad inside her large crate where she sleeps/stays when we aren't home that she uses fine when she's in it. When we're home, I let her out into the yard fairly constantly and she'll do her business and scratch on the door to come back in. But if I get busy, or forget to take her out soon enough she won't wait by the door or let me know she wants to go out, she wont even go to the pad in her open crate... she just goes on the floor. I'm not sure if this is something she'll get as she ages or if I'm supposed to show her how to tell me? Would love some advice on the matter!

When I was growing up our dog always scratched at the door or barked by it to let us know she wanted to go out. But Candy seems to assume that if I don't take her out that means I just want her to go on the floor lol


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

If Candy will pee on the floor when allowed to be loose in the house then she isn't really house trained. I would suggest that you start over with housebreaking. Since Candy is a tpoo, I hope you or someone in your family is able to be around during the day to get a schedule going.

Here are some ideas about how to proceed. 

First either keep her in her crate or on a leash and next to you when she is out and about. Watch carefully for signs that she wants to go. If she is so subtle that you don't see a cue and she starts to go, then scoop her up to interrupt her and take her outside.

I would not keep a potty pad in her crate. You want to use the crate to help her learn to hold her bladder until she is in an appropriate location. If you want her to go on pads, then I would still keep them in a separate place from where she sleeps and is confined when you are not at home so her sleeping area remains clean and dry.

Make sure you take her out at times you know she is likely to really need to go, including right when she wakes up in the morning and after she has eaten and drunk. When you take her outside at those times I would keep her on leash so you can see that she has really taken care of her business. You can also use those times as opportunities to teach her to potty on command. Use any word you want, but make sure it isn't something you say too much in normal conversation since you won't want to trigger accidents by saying the potty word in the house when she needs to go. I use "do one" and "do two" but I also know people who say empty or hurry or potty. You will walk around with her on loose leash and say the word you want as the cue repeatedly. Once she squats to go start saying it with happy emphasis. When she finishes you say the word like you are really excited, like "hooray for you, GOOD POTTY!" If you do this consistently she will associate the word(s) with the act and you will be able to get her to go on a schedule that should reduce accidents. It also comes in handy when it is rainy or cold.

Please ask more questions if any of this doesn't make sense. Do let us know how it goes.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would start by going out in the yard with her, each time. I use a word/command for the act. Repeat it over and over till she goes, then throw a party with praise ( a lot of people use treats). Once she knows the command, I ask them if they need to "go potty" (my command word) and go to the door. Mine have all learned now to run to the door when they need to go. 


As for going in the house, until she is 100% reliable, you either need to have her in her crate or with your eyes on her. For many it helps to keep her tethered to you, think leash tied to your wrist or belt. Do not give her the opportunity to make mistakes.

ETA: Lilycd and I posted at the same time, and she is right, potty pad NOT in the crate.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm sorry to say that Candy is not house trained. I had a similar problem with my puppy in that she would go outside but would just as soon go inside if she felt like it. She knew what she was going out for and did her business but she didn't know that she was _only_ supposed to go outside. I was thinking she _should_ be house trained but when I realized that she simply was not house trained, it was like an aha moment for me. So, we went back to square one and I treated her like a baby puppy again. We are doing good but I don't want any mistakes so I don't let her wander around when my eyes are not on her. I suggest that you don't let Candy have any more accidents... You don't want it to be a life long problem. The good news is that at 9 months, she should be fine if you figure out how to train her... but I'd be worried she might be on the road to developing some very bad habits if she keeps peeing in the house. :afraid:


----------



## candy-chan (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry, I should have given more details of our situation. She doesn't just pee every time I leave her in the house... maybe once every 2-3 days... other days, I take her out every couple hours or so, not SUPER frequently, so it seems she knows to hold it until I let her out most of the time. 

When she was little I tried the tethering, and the watching her in the yard but she will not go if I'm watching unless it's a walk away from the house (I never scolded her or anything when she had accidents so not sure why) and so I was never able to catch her and carry her to the right place mid stream. Do you think giving her a potty command when she goes during walks will still make sense to her if I try to use them at home?

The potty pad in the crate (it's really more like and ex-pen I guess) is the standard method used here in Japan. Toilet, water and stretching room, then bed. Do you think she's old enough to hold it overnight and during the day? 

I work PT so I'm gone 4 hours 3x a week, and sometimes we go out for a full day on weekends so I feel like we need an option for her. Eventually I'd love to ditch the crate all together but still leave a pad out if we're gone for the day. Not sure how well that would work. 

Thanks for the advice so far, and for the advice that's sure to follow!


----------



## candy-chan (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks Poodlerunner. Yea I guess she's not as trained as I thought. Hopefully with everyone's advice well be able to re-tackle the issue.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It sounds like the set up you are using is like what Ian Dunbar suggests. In his ex pen set up he suggests using a piece of sod in a leak proof tray to help the puppy understand that grass is the substrate to eliminate on.

It sounds like Candy mostly gets the concept, but like Poodlerunner's girl doesn't yet understand that it can only be outside. I am sure with the tweaking you will do that she will be fine. Good luck.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Yes, all of my girls use the pad without a crate, BUT they were trained to never eliminate anyplace else in the house, and when they had the crate, they would go into it to use the pad. Are you giving treats for using the pad? Once they learn that they will earn treats for using the pad, they sure will go back into the crate when they are loose to use it

I agree with everyone else that you have not yet taught her where not to go.


----------



## candy-chan (Jan 7, 2015)

Just went outside with her for 3x 30mins today... she would not pee with me standing there, even if I only watched out of the corner of my eye. Will keep trying.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Out of interest, does she go wherever she happens to be in the house, or does she choose a spot where you rarely sit or play with her? Or perhaps your flat is small enough that it doesn't have any unfrequented corners?

As others have said, I would do a refresher course with her, rewarding her immediately with a good treat every time she does it outside. Once she is less worried about you watching her, use your cue word as soon as you see her start, in a soft, congratulatory tone (being to brisk or excited is likely to distract her!), and follow with the treat. In the meantime, watch her very carefully for cues - mine don't make much noise about needing to go out, but they do get a little restless and stare at me. They have me well trained, so I rarely miss my cue these days...! But you may like to try teaching her to use a bell, which many people on here have done very successfully.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

candy-chan said:


> Just went outside with her for 3x 30mins today... she would not pee with me standing there, even if I only watched out of the corner of my eye. Will keep trying.


While I rarely advocate for using flexi leads since they don't really let you have good control over the dog your situation might be a good one for using a flexi. It would let her move away from you, but also let you keep tabs on what she is doing since you could give a glance in her direction when you feel that she has stopped pulling out the line.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I would try the bell, although it did not work for me.

As a young puppy Zoe would go to the door and sort of look at me, I realized it was her cue, even if very subtle.

Now that she is older and can hold it for 4 /1/2 hours she doesn't give me any cues. That is probably not great, but it works because I take her out always the same time and routine each day.

Zoe is a month older than Candy. It sounds like you are almost there and she has good holding ability.Learning that was the hardest part for Zoe.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I assure you those treats work, as stated in another post, I started Cayenne outside, but changed to a potty pad. Now when she goes if I do not see her she will come running to me, not matter where I am or who is there and make a totally different sound, like hey mom done my business where you told me now I want my cookie, it took me less than a week, but she is 1.5 yrs old, was not potty trained at all when I got her.

Brought her home yesterday from her surgery, first thing she did is waddle over to the potty pad ( not really totally awake)


----------



## candy-chan (Jan 7, 2015)

fjm said:


> Out of interest, does she go wherever she happens to be in the house, or does she choose a spot where you rarely sit or play with her? Or perhaps your flat is small enough that it doesn't have any unfrequented corners?
> 
> As others have said, I would do a refresher course with her, rewarding her immediately with a good treat every time she does it outside. Once she is less worried about you watching her, use your cue word as soon as you see her start, in a soft, congratulatory tone (being to brisk or excited is likely to distract her!), and follow with the treat. In the meantime, watch her very carefully for cues - mine don't make much noise about needing to go out, but they do get a little restless and stare at me. They have me well trained, so I rarely miss my cue these days...! But you may like to try teaching her to use a bell, which many people on here have done very successfully.


Our house isn't too small... and she doesn't have any particular spot, I wash it quickly after noticing with a solution made especially for dog pee, but no she hasn't gone everywhere. 

I managed to catch her just now when I took her out after work. Followed with a treat. Hopefully she catches on! Question: When do I stop giving treats every time for this kind of "normal" behavior?


----------



## candy-chan (Jan 7, 2015)

mom2Zoe said:


> I would try the bell, although it did not work for me.
> 
> As a young puppy Zoe would go to the door and sort of look at me, I realized it was her cue, even if very subtle.
> 
> ...


Zoe is super cute =) Silly questions though, what kind of bell? Just hang a bell on a string by the door? Do I then ring it before I take her out each time to show her or do i try to get her to ring it from the start? Hearing a bell would make it easier for my kids to know when to let her out, I might try this!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

candy-chan said:


> Our house isn't too small... and she doesn't have any particular spot, I wash it quickly after noticing with a solution made especially for dog pee, but no she hasn't gone everywhere.
> 
> I managed to catch her just now when I took her out after work. Followed with a treat. Hopefully she catches on! *Question: When do I stop giving treats every time for this kind of "normal" behavior?*


When you know she reliably understands that she can only pee outside (or other appropriate designated location). If you are concerned that you are over treating something that is "normal" then ask her to sit or down before you give the treat. I don't think you can over reward this since you absolutely don't want her to fail. I still tell Lily she is a good girl for going when I told her to and she is six years old (no treats though).


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

candy-chan said:


> Zoe is super cute =) Silly questions though, what kind of bell? Just hang a bell on a string by the door? Do I then ring it before I take her out each time to show her or do i try to get her to ring it from the start? Hearing a bell would make it easier for my kids to know when to let her out, I might try this!



I bought a bell for 16$ on Amazon and hung it on the door.
Each time we went out I would ring it. I also put treats on the opposite side of the door so she could see me doing this and it would prompt her to ring. We worked on this for a few weeks. Another trick a PF told me to do was put peanut butter on the bell to encourage her to ring it.
Some dogs get this right away others it takes some time. Zoe understood what to do, but she is a female with her own mind. She just wasn't going to ring it! If i could read her mind she was saying," I am not going to ring the damn bell so give it up already".
I think it is worth a try. However, once she gets the concept she might just ring for the heck of it. Ringing means do open, hey I like this!
Thank you, we think she is super cute too!


----------

